# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Hitno, nova tv trazi par koji je upravo u postupku

## ivarica

hitno, danas
ako nikako drukcije, moze i anonimno

pliz javite mi se na 091 586 3717

----------


## lavko

> hitno, danas
> ako nikako drukcije, moze i anonimno
> 
> pliz javite mi se na 091 586 3717


E jbg, mi nismo još u postupku..

----------


## ivarica

lavko, posalji mi svoje podatke, pa ako se nitko ne javi....

za ostale, molim vas javite se, prilog je bez tog nepotpun
a tice se uspjesnosti postupaka

----------


## andreja

curke ajde javite se! sad je prilika da pokažemo svima kolko je štetan ovaj hebeni zakon!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

:Kiss:  našoj dragoj i hrabroj forumašici.  Sad će ona s najsvježijim informacijama.

----------

